# Condition zero No cd crack..



## shady_inc (Sep 7, 2007)

Where can I download the CS:CZ nocd crack??.I find it real irritating having to put in the CD each time I play the game.Google search took me to all warez sites.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 7, 2007)

Oops shady .. we are not allowed to discuss about "Cracks". Its against the rules. Even though you have a gueniune copy, still we cannot help you.
Reporting..


----------



## iMav (Sep 7, 2007)

well no-cd patches arent illegal  search for no-cd patch rather than using the word 'crack'


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 7, 2007)

why not make a CD image with alcohol 120


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 7, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> Oops shady .. we are not allowed to discuss about "Cracks". Its against the rules. Even though you have a gueniune copy, still we cannot help you.
> Reporting..



So I guess I am stuck with having to insert the CD each time I wanna play the game.   !:

Lots of gamers I know get original versions of the game and then download the nocd crack to save themselves this hassle.Dunno why it's still considered illegal.


----------



## iMav (Sep 7, 2007)

dude search for no-cd patch ... no-cd patch is not illegal .... 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=597536&postcount=3


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 7, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> dude search for no-cd patch ... no-cd patch is not illegal ....
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=597536&postcount=3



Hey,I missed that post cuz we both posted at almost the same tiime..In fact,when I was typing my second post this thread only had Charan's reply


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 7, 2007)

why is everybody bothering with no CD patch....  ....even  when u have simpler option making the CD image from Alcohol 120 or Virtual CD maker


----------



## iMav (Sep 7, 2007)

^^ it takes up hard disk space equivalent to the size of the cd or dvd  in addition to the game installation size where as the patch merely is some kbs


----------



## shantanu (Sep 7, 2007)

whats the proof that no cd patch isnt illegal.. the company gives you a thing in which it want that a user should insert the disc.. and if you pass that thing.. you are doing crack.. that means its illegal... thread closed..


----------

